# Vitus 979 resurrected



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

One of my favorite frames has been my Vitus 979. I've had the frame for years and rode it regularly until about 2 years ago.. 

A couple of weeks ago I got tired of seeing this beautiful frame hanging in the garage. I went through my spare parts stash and determined I could build up a nice 80's replica.

Here are the specs

Frame/Fork: Vitus 979 52cm
Saddle/seat post: chopped Brooks B17 and Dura Ace 7400a post
Drivetrain: Dura Ace 7400 6 speed.
Brakes and levers: Dura Ace 7400
Headset: Dura Ace 7400
Wheels: Mavic laced to DA hubs and a 6 speed block...
Bars/Stem: Cinelli Giro bars and XA stem


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A few more pics.. Maiden voyage will be tomorrow,,


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks...I think most of the stories came from what people read about and never actually experienced...I think it's a great riding bike...


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Not many people can go thru a spare parts bin and come up with a bike that looks that balanced and beautiful. Instant classic.

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Dave,

That's a beautiful bike. The Dura Ace lends itself very well to the overall presentation.

Nicely done!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks for all the nice comments..

I took it for a 60 mile ride today. It rides as nice as I remembered..The only change I made was tie the brake cable housings together. My left hand was getting caught on the housing. 

Here are a few pics


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice to see a Vitus being used. I still use the one I bought in '86 as a rain/trainer bike. It's built up with modern 9 speed components using 8 cogs on the 126mm hub. Every winter when I get on it for the first time I'm suprised how good the ride is.

If you run the brake cables in front of the bars they won't get in your way.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*ditto*

what Eric said. I think you run the brake cables in front of the handlebars. Keeps the stem clean and clear...

Nice bike - and nice sunny day. That sure isn't VT today.

Thom


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh no, here we go again with cable routing


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Clean looking*

I do think caterham's spot on about the length for the front cable. Of course it could be that you've gotten used to hidden brake cables.....no, let it not be that! Very neat job and 7400 running gear, yeah, just sitting in my bin box. Definitely one of the cleaner gruppos ever made.


Dave Hickey said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments..
> 
> I took it for a 60 mile ride today. It rides as nice as I remembered..The only change I made was tie the brake cable housings together. My left hand was getting caught on the housing.
> 
> Here are a few pics


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I had a 979 for years and sold it. It was so supple over broken pavement. I figued if they were good enough for Sean Kelly they were good enough for me. During sprints the thing would speed-wobble like crazy though and I had to get rid of it. I don't sprint anymore so I wish I still had it.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

caterham said:


> Hi Mike,
> Just curious. What size was it? Dave and I don't seem to have any issues with flex on our Vitus/Badors however we both ride a small frame.
> Tho you hardly ever hear mention of them any more, it seems to me that the 'Lozange' shaped-tube version would have gone a long ways towards increasing longitudinal stiffness.
> 
> http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/vitus/brochure/pdf/Vitus%20Brochure%204.pdf


I always liked the 979 - always wanted one. Always felt I was too heavy for one.

I recently spent 6 days in Arizona riding with a fellow who was on a 59 cm 979. He was 190 pounds and had no complaints about the bike, loved it, and could ride. He was fast and powerful and loved that bike,

has me thinking.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Even tho I built out that one*



toomanybikes said:


> I always liked the 979 - always wanted one. Always felt I was too heavy for one.
> 
> I recently spent 6 days in Arizona riding with a fellow who was on a 59 cm 979. He was 190 pounds and had no complaints about the bike, loved it, and could ride. He was fast and powerful and loved that bike,
> 
> has me thinking.


Dave's is a LOT prettier!! THink there is a 56 on the BAY

b21


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

caterham said:


> Hi Mike,
> Just curious. What size was it? Dave and I don't seem to have any issues with flex on our Vitus/Badors however we both ride a small frame.
> Tho you hardly ever hear mention of them any more, it seems to me that the 'Lozange' shaped-tube version would have gone a long ways towards increasing longitudinal stiffness.
> 
> http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/vitus/brochure/pdf/Vitus Brochure 4.pdf


Mine was a 55cm I think. My tubes were all round. Did later ones come with the lozenge shaped tubes?


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## kgatwork (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a 86' 53 cm I could easily flex, especially during field sprints (typically the the front derailluer would force a downshift from the big ring to the little ring). Eventually all that flexing led to a bond failure at the seat tube to bottom bracket lug. :cryin:

I re-bonded the frame and still ride it, just not too hard.


----------



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

This is the original photo from ebay from when I bought it in '03. Has blue Conti 3000s now. I also have the period correct Detto shoes and stringback gloves. 

Rolls out just fine and don't believe the myths. It's sharp and quick as a razor. BTW, what do they weigh? Still stikes me as a stunning lightweight compared to current ordinary Treks & Specialized. 

Also, what are they worth? I have more than enough bikes but find ebay prices to be insulting for what the bike was... and still is today. Hell, for the money, I'll keep it, ride it occasionally... and admire it always. 

edit: I'm gussing mime is something like an '87(?) and a 49cm(?) if they made one.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

A great "myth buster." If Sean Kelly could outsprint the field on one of those, who in fact needed a "stiffer" bike?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It sure looks like a 49 to me....Great loking bike. it looks all original except for the brake levers. Those are 90's levers.....


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

-BTW, what do they weigh? Still stikes me as a stunning lightweight compared to current ordinary Treks & Specialized. -

It IS light, for sure. My bud built his out with carbon fiber fork and post, Toupe saddle etc. Looks like crap (sorry Hal). He loves it. We were on a ride and switched bikes. He was on my Merckx lugged Telekom Corsa. He rode 20 feet and got off "the elephant". I rode a little further but the front end was so light, I felt like I could not control it. To each their own. They are classic looking though. His is a 58cm '81 I think.

b21


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Where did you get the Brooks?*

Dave,

Did you buy it that way or do you know of someone who can chop it. I have a Brooks sitting in my basement that I would love to have chopped.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

I just rebuilt my old Vitus 979 last summer. I've owned it since 1991. I'm now training for the Triple Bypass (120 miles through the Colorado Rockies, crossing 3 major mountain passes) on it, where I'm riding for the National Kidney Foundation. Due to financial constraints, I did have to sacrifice weight at times, and I did make some adjustments to make it fit me better (The frame is actually too big for me- I bought it from a 6' coach, and I'm 5'3"), but after riding on the rebuilt bike for 5 months, I have zero complaints! I've always liked the frame, which is lightweight and responsive, but also has enough flex at the bonded joints to be relatively forgiving for an aluminum frame.

I used reviews on the RoadBikeReview site to help me select many of the components. My main concerns for my rebuild were that the bicycle be safe, and functionality for riding in the mountains (hence the triple crank and broad range freewheel).

Riding for Renal in the Triple Bypass, 2010
https://www.firstgiving.org/Riding4Renal_CircaRigel

Current build:
1987 vintage Vitus 979 bonded aluminum frame
Cane Creek SCR-5C compact aero levers
Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow saddle
Shimano Sora front derailleur
Shimano Tiagra Triple chainring
Mavic Open Pro rim
Nashbar 7 spd. Huge Gear 13-34 freewheel
Shimano Tourney Megarange rear derailleur
Mavic SSC dual-pivot caliper brakes


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

CircaRigel said:


> I just rebuilt my old Vitus 979 last summer...


Nice work. With that triple chain ring and 34t cluster you are well equipped for any climbs.

I recently did a century ride through hilly territory. In the old days a 39 x 26 could have got me up any hill...


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

greg75 said:


> I recently did a century ride through hilly territory. In the old days a 39 x 26 could have got me up any hill...


Yeah. The setup I have definitely gets me up the hills nicely. I went as wide a range as I could because I know it will be tougher going over Loveland Pass at 12K feet elevation than most of what I do. It's a fun bicycle! I couldn't afford a new bike of the quality I'd want, so I rebuilt this instead (and in some ways it's still better than carbon frames... the current carbon frames might not have survived a crash I had a couple weeks ago). Too bad it's not listed in the reviews section. I'd love to review it for the classic junkies out there.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your Vitus with us. You've done well getting it set-up for your uses and it is  to know another is on the roads. :thumbsup: I have one but it didn't see much road time this past year. Reading your upcoming rides is motivating. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Well done...that will make a perfect climbing bike..


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

*measuring?*

BTW, how does one measure one of these frames? I'm thinking mine is a 52 or 54 cm... definitely big for me, hence a REALLY short stem (4 cm), and seat post bottomed out. I did make it fit me comfortably, though, and my feet can still touch the ground flat straddling the frame, but then again, my legs are rather long for my 5'3"... mom never has to adjust the seat when she visits and drives my car and vice versa, and she's 5'7".


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

*Vitus 979 Review page*

I submitted the Vitus 979 as a product for reviewing. Anyone who wants to add their $0.02 may do so here.
http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/2001-bikes-and-older/older-racing-bike/vitus/PRD_449285_2504crx.aspx

For some reason, it wouldn't accept the picture I tried to submit when setting up the review page.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

The size of the frame on my two are on the left side of the headtube.
Excuse the dust...this one hangs in the garage. Waiting for love at some point.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

Kuma601 said:


> The size of the frame on my two are on the left side of the headtube.


Thanks! Looks like my instincts were correct. Mine's a 54.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

Hoping to revive this thread as I have come across a local Vitus 979 frankenstein. My bianchi san lorenzo all veloce bike was stolen a month ago and have come to the realization that its going to take me awhile to get back into an expensive bike. So I've been looking for vintage rides. Found the 979 complete (with a mix of shimano 600 and suntour) and ready to ride. However, I don't think I've ever seen a frame with such a drastic split between opinions. I mean, it seems you either hate this frame or you love it. So now I'm concerned about the "debonding" issue. myth or true? This frame is a 54cm and I weigh 185. Seem to be a lot of you on this thread with real experience with this frame. Would love to get your opinion on it for me. Just to let you know, I'm not planning on racing it anymore. But I do like to get up the canyons here in Utah, so there can be some serious climbs. Planning on a century in california this fall and I've always wanted to do the Seattle to Portland. I'm not trying to be first, but I'd like to get in the pack. This seemed like a great performance bike for a good price (probably due to the all the haters). But, if indeed it sucks, then I'd rather save the 150 bucks. And the time to repaint it as they guy slayed it with a spray can. side note, anyone ever paint one of these aluminum beauties? looking forward to getting some input here.


----------



## sewup dude (Aug 31, 2009)

from second hand experience i think that they are great frames ! back in 1983 i suggested that my sister by one. she did and she still considers it the best bike she ever bought. She equipped it with a Mavic groupo. After all these years its still her favorite ride. She has never had any bonding issues with the frame. She is about 5'6" and 140#. I say go for it.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

IMO, I think you are at that limit depending on your pedaling style. Masher...find another. For me at 155# on a 50cm, it is sufficiently stiff under me and it is a very comfortable ride. I bought mine new so I know what it has been through. 

You won't know how this frame was treated so I would be wary. I've read of the bonding issues as well. Like a CF frame, do the tap test and listen for any areas that sound different. When in doubt, move on. Your safety is worth far more than a speculative bike. Reading any of the frame breakage threads, there are no 100% guarantees out there. So match the bike with intended use for your weight class and you have a conservative base to build upon. 

IMO, pass this one by. Better to seek out a bike with known history and low use to bring more confidence in the purchase.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

I've had my 1987 vintage Vitus 979 for 20 of its 23 years. I've only read a couple of reports of bond failure, and I know at least one here on these forums went ahead and re-bonded theirs, so I know that is possible.

For the most part, I've found it to be a great bike. If you tend to ride on roads that aren't well maintained, the flex at the joints is a plus, as it works to dampen things a bit. I've corresponded with a guy who's a bit heavier than you who built up a 979 frame recently, and he loves it... says that in comparison, it's as good as his carbon bike, although they each have their own advantages and disadvantages.

I do have to agree with Kuma, though. If you're standing up and mashing the pedals a lot, the Vitus may not be for you. For most applications, the frame is plenty stiff, but if you're a masher, the flex could be enough to cause some rubs between the chain, crank, and front derailleur.

I couldn't afford the caliber of bicycle I'd like to be riding, so I just stripped down my old Vitus I used to do triathlons on in the early 1990's, and rebuilt it from the ground up. At the moment, only the frame, headset, seat post, and rear hub are original. It's a bit of a Frankenstein as well, as I've used a lot of unmatched parts in my build, mostly because I was aiming for the specific purpose of being able to ride it over 12K ft passes and up a 14K ft. mountain. It's not pretty, but it gets the job done, and it fits me better now than it used to (mine's a 53 cm frame... which is rather on the big side for me and all my 5'3"). Over the last few weeks, I've been putting in about 300-400 miles a week, with a lot of serious climbs... with a bad shoulder, even. I've had zero problems with the Vitus.

Here's my build...
Shimano Tiagra triple crank
Nashbar 13-32 7 sp. freewheel (13,15,17,19,21,24,32)
Shimano Sora front derailleur
Shimano Tourney rear derailleur
Mavic SSC dual caliper brakes
Cane Creek Compact Aero brake levers
Profile Design H20 60mm quill stem
Ritchey Pro Biomax II 38 cm handlebars
Mavic Open Pro rear rim
Nashbar front wheel (not a recent replacement... this one had to be replaced a few years back)
Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow saddle
Profile Design cork composite bar wrap
Sora bottom bracket
Nashbar 1" threaded carbon fork.
Shimano down tube shifters (friction setting)
Nashbar Special clipless pedals (Look type)
Continental Grand Prix 4-season 700x25 tires


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks for the input. I probably will pass it up. Just can't get comfortable with all info I've read. Damn. Back to obsessing...


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I also live in SLC and ride a 52 cm Vitus. While I love my Vitus like crazy, it is NOT a good climbing bike. 2 reasons. It does flex and will pop from the top ring to the next one on the cassette when you are really grunting up the hills. I'm 165 lbs and not a strong climber by any means. Also, if you climb alot you probably use a compact or triple? Parts like that for these bikes, or even a climber cassette are hard to find, especially if you want to stay close to the period. Other than climbing, the bike is smooth and loves to fly. I also went and looked at the "cow Vitus" you are talking about, and passed too. I was interested in it for parts, but the only parts on it worth buying were the Campagnolo shifters. Good luck.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

The climbing may be more dependent on rider size. I've never had my chain jump once on my 53cm frame, but I'm only around 125 lbs. I have a triple chainring, and on the back, I found a nifty 7sp freewheel with the perfect range for climbing, 13-32. The crank is Shimano Tiagra, and the freewheel can be found at Nashbar. I've found the Shimano Tourney Megarange rear derailleur works great with that freewheel.

I've taken the Vitus over 12K ft passes, and tomorrow I'm going to tackle a 14K+ foot mountain, Mount Evans... the highest paved road in North America.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

The Cow Vitus, wasn't that just the worst paint job ever? Thanks for the info. Was already going that way, but it's to be sure. Got my eye on a Coppi Campionissimo now. Is is possible at all to get compact cranks from the 80's period? I never see any. I guess I won't be so Nazi about building up within the period. I might even get brifters if I don't like down tube shifting. It's been so long since I've used them! Thanks again


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

Heh. It will come back to you. I was a bit awkward with the down tube shifters when I started back on the Vitus, but now they're second nature.


----------



## psyklist (Jun 2, 2010)

A lovely bike - I love the understated finish. These bikes sometimes have a poor press and, as someone has said above, I suspect it's largely uninformed; such comments feed on each other in these days of easy communication.

I have a 979 and the ride is superb. I admit I'm not a heavy rider at 65kg (145lbs or so for you US guys), but I've never experienced the flex we so often hear about. Sean Kelly wouldn't have ridden these frames if they gave such problems.

Here's my 60cm 979 with its original Croce d'Aune group - I hope I'm not committing a newbie faux pas by showing this here -


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow....that is one beautiful bike....very well done


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

A beautiful bicycle! No, no faux pas... as you can see in the thread, plenty of us have posted pictures of our machines, myself included.

Agree regarding people's complaints, although I expect some are valid. While I do get some flex with mine, it's not severe at all, but like you, I'm a lightweight, and I can understand how it could be a problem for the heavier rider, particularly a masher. The thing is, when not up on the pedals, it's actually a relatively stiff bicycle, and EXTREMELY responsive. It's weird that way, in how it can be both stiff and flexy. I just rode mine up Mount Evans yesterday (highest paved road in North America, over 14K feet elevation), and it was great! I'd never ridden so high before, but it did quite well with the climb, and going downhill, I took the hairpins easily with little reduction in speed, and was passing up cars, even (on the left when safe and with broken yellow line, as there wasn't enough room on the right). Due to complications from shoulder surgery, I've only been back on the bike since the last week and a half of May, after not having ridden since mid February. I have to partially attribute the fact that I was able to do this, and do it well, to the quality of the ride the bicycle gives. It's a sweet machine!


----------



## psyklist (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks CircaRigel and I agree with your comments.

Well done with the climb of Mount Evans - that's some climb! Evans is my surname so I'll have to travel to the US to climb it one day!


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, Mount Evans is a good ride, and the view is AMAZING! Some advice for anyone who wants to do it, though...

1. Go to the Mount Evans website. Call the ranger station to check road conditions ahead of time. It can snow year round up there.

2. Make sure you carry something warm... Even on the best summer days, temperatures on top can be in the 30's.

3. There is a $3 fee for cyclists for a 3 day pass to Mount Evans (which is $7 less than the fee for cars).

4. Don't start out too fast. You'll need some reserves as you approach the top. At 14K feet elevation, there is half the air as is at sea level. Pace yourself slow and steady. It can take 2-3 hours to reach the top, depending on the cyclist and wind conditions.

5. Also, once you get above the treeline, the winds can be brutal. Try and rest when the wind is at your back, because it will be in your face as soon as you go around the next hairpin.

6. Bring something you can eat or drink for some additional energy... you'll need it. To drink, I use Cytomax. I was skeptical about it's claims, but since using it, I've rarely felt the burn of lactic acid. Also, bring plenty of water. There is no place to refill on the mountain.

7. Bring a camera! The view is surreal above the treeline and on top. It's like being on top of the world. Also, on top you may end up surrounded by the most adorable mountain goats. If your still cam is video capable, you can get a handlebar mount to screw it onto on eBay for about $3, including shipping. Bike cam videos are always a fun thing on YouTube, and the Mt. Evans descent makes a good one!


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

psyklist said:


> Here's my 60cm 979 with its original Croce d'Aune group - I hope I'm not committing a newbie faux pas by showing this here -


That's gorgeous! Looks to be sized darn near perfect for me, too.


----------



## Binxsy (Jun 4, 2010)

I have that fork on my 89 peugeot triathalon. Love how it feels...


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

Which? The Nashbar threaded carbon? I only just installed it to my Vitus a couple weeks ago, and am quite pleased with it.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I thought I would chime in with my 2 cents. Here is my Vitus:
Shimano 600 crank and headset
Dura-Ace Front/Rear/Shifters
Dia Compe Royal Gran Compe Brakes/Levers
Cinelli Stem and Cinelli Giro Italia Bars
Campagnolo Seat Post
Dura-Ace HB 7800 Front Hub to Mavic Open Pro 28 Spoke
Campagnolo Rear Hub to Wolber TX Profil 32 Spoke
52/38 Front 13/28 Rear 

I love this bike. Does anyone have an extra Campagnolo skewer for the 126 rear wheel. I can't find mine and am running around on my trainer skewer. 

Here is also some pictures of my recently purchased Quattro Assi.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Took the flat bar Vitus out today. Except for one sighting last year on a violet frame with 10 spd Chorus, it has been lonely. I'd just made the transition to the other side of the MUT when another rider coming up the street yells out to me...Is that a Vitus...what year is yours? 

We stop and were talking about our aging rides. Amazing too, both ours were black nearly configured the same. Shimano 600 EX gruppo but he had updated wheels where mine are MA40's. His is the older frame with pinch seat post and mine has the grub screw. A pleasant moment to see a fellow Vitus rider.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Dave - I love that DA crankset. Very nice looking. Oh yeah, the whole bike is pretty sweet as well


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm getting a bit bored with my Aluminum Giant TCR and would like to move on to something carbon. Alas...after twenty-three years I've lost my job and must stay on a pretty tight budget.

I'm a small rider at 5'5 and 130 and I have found a 48cm Vitus 979 in very nice condition. Obvioulsy at my size the flexiblity this frame is infamous for shouldn't be a problem for me. And I love the looks and like riding something you don't see everywhere.

It's built up with a combination of components:

Dura Ace shifters, front and rear derailleurs, and brakes., seven speed.
Campagnolo headset, seatpost, and hubs (hubs are laced to Mavic SUP open rims)
3T bar and stem
Selle Royal Rolls saddle with Ti rails
Shimano 600 brake levers and crankset 

However I don't think I'd be happy with a seven speed and downtube shifters and probably will want to modernize it a bit. 

Should I see this bike as more of a classic that should be ridden occasionally as a lark and leave it as it is or...is it reasonable to put a few hundred dollars of used (but newer) components on it? I would probably change the drive train to at least a nine speed, change the shifters to STI, put some lighter wheels on it and then plan to ride it often....or am I expecting too much?

This may not be a good analogy but if you found a nice muscle car from the 70s and totally rebuilt it....it might look great and be a fun diversion, but it still wouldn't do a good job of replacing your Honda Accord or Toyota Camry as a daily driver. Is that where I'd be with this great looking but aging frame?

Last, does anyone know if the original Vitus decals on the top-tube can still be purchased? Any thoughts on what this frame or bike might weigh?

Thanks much.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

If the bicycle is a good fit for you, then it's worth it. I did a rebuild of my Vitus 979 last year, and rode it in quite a few events, including 100+ milers in the mountains. However, my Vitus is way too big for me, which reduces my efficiency. I'm 5'3" and my Vitus is 53cm. My first Century+ had me wishing for a smaller vehicle and better fit to my physique.

I'd say if the frame is in decent shape w/ bonding intact, go for it!
You can find the details of my rebuild within this thread. Currently, the Vitus is my only bicycle.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

There have been past concerns about spreading the dropouts to 130mm. Your gamble. I debate doing a 9spd swap but I don't mind the 6spd and DT shifters.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

Pardon? Yeah, I'm aware of the dropout spacing being a antiquated standard, but I've also learned from some others that because of the way the Vitus is built, it can be pushed to handle a 9 sp.

Not sure why you brought this up here now in a reply to me, though. I already did my rebuild a year ago, and for the drivetrain I used a 7-sp broad range freewheel from Nashbar.

If one wishes to avoid stressing the bonded joints of the frame by using a 130mm hub on the rear, there are still ways to obtain the old 126mm standard. I believe Harris Cyclery carries a fair amount of vintage parts, including hubs, and their prices for building up wheels are very reasonable. http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/hubs.html#road


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

CircaRigel - Was responding to hawker12's original post as additional comment. Seems I've offended you somewhere in there. :confused5:

For discussion sake I'll quote that portion of his post..:wink5:  



hawker12 said:


> However I don't think I'd be happy with a seven speed and downtube shifters and probably will want to modernize it a bit.
> 
> Should I see this bike as more of a classic that should be ridden occasionally as a lark and leave it as it is or...is it reasonable to put a few hundred dollars of used (but newer) components on it? I would probably change the drive train to at least a nine speed, change the shifters to STI, put some lighter wheels on it and then plan to ride it often....or am I expecting too much?
> 
> Last, does anyone know if the original Vitus decals on the top-tube can still be purchased? Any thoughts on what this frame or bike might weigh?


If you are stateside and even not, decals are available on that auction site. Weight ~17#'s.

Do as you see fit. I've seen some with 10 and 9, there are concerns about going 130mm spacing. I debate doing it to mine but unlikely since I still have some 6 spd parts to use up. Except my favorite Sedis chains.

I think that's clear now.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

No. Not offended. I was just confused. The reply was showing under my post, so I thought you were replying to me. No worries.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks for the opinions folks. I'm still thinking through this.
Steve


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

What did you use to get the AL frame corrosion off and make it look so shiny?

If your interested here's a set of Vitus decals, not sure if their original for yours, but you would at least have some decals on it: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-vitus-frame-fork-decals-75498840

Those where cool looking bikes. How many miles are on yours? Is your wippy or flexy under hard cranking?


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

Aluminum doesn't corrode. Steel does.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

CircaRigel said:


> Aluminum doesn't corrode. Steel does.


Your right, but your wrong, steel doesn't corrode either it rusts, and by corrosion I mean't oxidize...I think you knew that though. And a lot of people call oxidation corrosion just as a lot of people call rust corrosion. But thanks for wasting my time and everyone else's here who has to read this garbage in their e-mail.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

This may be unthinkable to some, but if you want to have STI on an older bike, Sora shifters can be had in a 7-speed version. They are quite cheap as well. Just save the original parts to put it back to "rights" when you are ready to do so.

By the way, aluminum and steel both oxidize. The oxidation rate differs though.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sweet looking bike, Dave!

That is completely awesome that you were able to build it up just using parts from your own spare parts stock! I hope to one day have such an awesome accumulation of parts sittin' around.

Slick looking frame and build-up!


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> I had a 979 for years and sold it. It was so supple over broken pavement. I figued if they were good enough for Sean Kelly they were good enough for me. During sprints the thing would speed-wobble like crazy though and I had to get rid of it. I don't sprint anymore so I wish I still had it.


 Good enough for Sean Kelly . . . Hey wait that's my line. I liked riding the one I had, but then I was a 54cm, and I was 145Lbs, at the time.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I forgot to mention, I had a friend that bought a 979 brand new, and within 6 months he broke the frame...but the guy weighed 220 pounds and all muscle in addition to being 6' 4" the frame had to be larger and he complained before it broke that it was noodly. He returned the bike for warranty adjustment and proceeded in breaking the next one and the one after that! He then bought a Klien which he still has but he also has the last 979 replaced under warranty with no miles on it hanging in his garage since the mid 80's! Sean Kelly rode a smaller frame and weighed less so he got away with it. I would love to find a mint condition 979 just because I always thought they looked cool, and I only weigh 165 combine with a 55 or 56 frame and would not be racing it, so it should be fine.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

In 1980 I was ridding the HTH-100 and saw a guy holding one of those beside the road because the top and down tube had separated from the head tube. I stopped and asked if he'd crashed and needed help. He'd managed to get off the bike as it failed and wasn't hurt but man-oh-man was he angry at that bike. 

Thay are pretty though. I'd love to have one but at 210 I think I'd break it. I have one of their newer bikes, a welded aluminum Stag frames it is really nice for what it is. Because the lights won't fit the Sam Hillborne I commute on it nearly everyday.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

A Vitus in green? First one I've heard of and certainly the first I've seen. Looks like an old post, doubt it is still available...but interesting huh?

http://bikeville.blogspot.com/search?q=vitus

Still looking for a 48cm in white, turquoise or violet.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

My Vitus (in red) was equipped with CDA as well. I loved that bike (and the group as well) the frame finally gave up the ghost when I broke the right drop out.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

They had a rainbow of colors at one time. I recall when Nashbar blew them out and the violet and green were the least liked colors. That was when I picked up a black one and debated the blue.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

Alas, my poor 23 year old Vitus 979 rolled its last two weeks ago. The frame became a wet noodle, my knees began to shoot with pain as I pedaled, and the aluminum gave way at the bottom bracket. Think a museum might be interested in any of it? The brakes, bars & saddle are going on my new bike. Within a day on the new bike, my knees stopped hurting. My replacement is far from my dream bike, as a car wreck took most of what I'd been saving for it, but until I complete medical school, the Stelvio XRP will do. I'm now riding 18 lbs of aluminum and carbon.

I'll miss my old Vitus, but I've got to tell you... I'm liking those carbon stays and integrated shifters! Still, the down tube friction shifters were definitely easier to adjust.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

CircaRigel said:


> Alas, my poor 23 year old Vitus 979 rolled its last two weeks ago. The frame became a wet noodle, my knees began to shoot with pain as I pedaled, and the aluminum gave way at the bottom bracket. Think a museum might be interested in any of it? The brakes, bars & saddle are going on my new bike. Within a day on the new bike, my knees stopped hurting. My replacement is far from my dream bike, as a car wreck took most of what I'd been saving for it, but until I complete medical school, the Stelvio XRP will do. I'm now riding 18 lbs of aluminum and carbon.
> 
> I'll miss my old Vitus, but I've got to tell you... I'm liking those carbon stays and integrated shifters! Still, the down tube friction shifters were definitely easier to adjust.


Crap man, that's real bummer. How tall are you and how much do you weigh? I asked this because I've been looking for one, but if your close to my weight and height I'm not going to pay $1000 or more for a bike only to watch it break a few years later.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm 5'3", 125#. However, my Vitus went through some pretty heavy use. It's been to both coasts, up the highest paved road in N. America many times (and that downhill is brutal on ANY bike... ruts all the way), crossed the Rockies from East to West, and ridden over the coastal highway of California. The original owner was about 5'11", 180#... he had it for its first three years. I rode it for twenty.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

CircaRigel said:


> I'm 5'3", 125#. However, my Vitus went through some pretty heavy use. It's been to both coasts, up the highest paved road in N. America many times (and that downhill is brutal on ANY bike... ruts all the way), crossed the Rockies from East to West, and ridden over the coastal highway of California. The original owner was about 5'11", 180#... he had it for its first three years. I rode it for twenty.


Well that's interesting. I think I'm not going to get one. Your not the first person I've heard this from, in fact I could probably use all my fingers on both hands the number of times I've heard of this, and one of the guys I knew (but he was 220 6'4"). I weigh 165 and 6' tall which means more weight then you plus a larger frame meaning more flexing going on then your smaller frame. Plus I would have to buy a used bike so who knows how much use it got over the years. I pretty much made up my mind against looking to getting one any further, thanks for the reply.

Truly sorry about your bike breaking, those were very nice looking bikes and now are classics on top of it.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

Actually, my frame was WAY too big for me. 53/54cm Right size for me is 47-49cm


----------

